# Napoli Juve: 13 gennaio ore 20:45. TV e Streaming



## admin (Giovedì alle 11:21)

Napoli Juve, sfida al vertice e big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 13 gennaio 2023 alle ore 20:45 a Napoli

Dove vedere Napoli Juve in TV e Streaming?

Diretta su Dazn e su Sky dalle 20:45


----------



## Hellscream (Giovedì alle 11:23)

Partita che deciderà il campionato. 

Se i mafiosi vincono, serie a finita.


----------



## admin (Giovedì alle 11:24)

Si, se vincono i gobbi è stra finita.


----------



## SoloMVB (Giovedì alle 12:06)

Francamente,viste le condizioni patetiche in cui versiamo sotto molti punti di vista,direi che i topic che ci interessano sono quelli che riguardano le partite di Lazio e Roma,occhio che non sto' esagerando.


----------



## Swaitak (Giovedì alle 12:14)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Partita che deciderà il campionato.
> 
> Se i mafiosi vincono, serie a finita.


pensa se mettono a segno pure un bel colpo a gennaio


----------



## vannu994 (Giovedì alle 12:20)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Juve, sfida al vertice e big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 13 gennaio 2023 alle ore 20:45 a Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Juve in TV e Streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Dazn e su Sky dalle 20:45


Questa per me sarà un po' la partita spartiacque della stagione del Napoli, se vincessero potrebbe davvero essere il loro anno, nel caso in cui non dovessero centrare i 3 punti c'è serio rischio che parta per l'ennesima volta la discesa spallettiana di febbraio...


----------



## Marilson (Giovedì alle 12:34)

tifare Napoli per salvare la nostra stagione. Ho detto tutto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (Giovedì alle 12:39)

Marilson ha scritto:


> tifare Napoli per salvare la nostra stagione. Ho detto tutto.


ma neanche morto.


----------



## Marilson (Giovedì alle 12:46)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma neanche morto.


non sapevo tifassi juventus


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Giovedì alle 12:50)

Come già detto e motivato nei giorni scorsi sarò costretto a sperare nella vittoria del Napoli.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (Giovedì alle 12:57)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non sapevo tifassi juventus


non vedo perché debba dare per scontato al 12 di gennaio che non siamo più in corsa per lo scudetto.

Questo senza contare che reggo molto meno i napoletani dei gobbi, ma chiaramente ognuno ha le sue preferenze e non discuto su quello


----------



## TheKombo (Giovedì alle 13:13)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Juve, sfida al vertice e big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 13 gennaio 2023 alle ore 20:45 a Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Juve in TV e Streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Dazn e su Sky dalle 20:45


Vediamo se il Napoli è un bluff o "elimina" la Juve dalla corsa.....ergo sarà un pareggio brutto.


----------



## David Gilmour (Giovedì alle 13:22)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Juve, sfida al vertice e big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 13 gennaio 2023 alle ore 20:45 a Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Juve in TV e Streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Dazn e su Sky dalle 20:45


Asteroide, come d'abitudine.


----------



## Devil man (Giovedì alle 13:48)

spero nel pareggio

ma tanto finirà 1-0 per la Juve ( autogol Napoli )


vediamo se indovino


----------



## willcoyote85 (Giovedì alle 13:50)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> pensa se mettono a segno pure un bel colpo a gennaio


l'unico colpo che possono fare loro, è in una banca.


----------



## Djici (Giovedì alle 13:51)

Un pareggio sarebbe meglio per noi.


----------



## kipstar (Giovedì alle 14:19)

per me vince il napoli.... anche con scarto. 2 a 0 ...3 a 1.....


----------



## admin (Ieri alle 10:16)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Juve, sfida al vertice e big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 13 gennaio 2023 alle ore 20:45 a Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Juve in TV e Streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Dazn e su Sky dalle 20:45


.


----------



## Route66 (Ieri alle 10:32)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Juve, sfida al vertice e big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 13 gennaio 2023 alle ore 20:45 a Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Juve in TV e Streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Dazn e su Sky dalle 20:45


Napoli-giuve di *Venerdi 13*....ma veramente?!?!
Non oso immaginare il numero di cornetti rossi all'interno dello stadio stasera....  
Occhio al colpaccio dei gobbi


----------



## Zenos (Ieri alle 11:00)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Juve, sfida al vertice e big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 13 gennaio 2023 alle ore 20:45 a Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Juve in TV e Streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Dazn e su Sky dalle 20:45


Un bel pareggio. E noi che ne facciamo 5 a Lecce con tripletta di Cdk.


----------



## diavoloINme (Ieri alle 11:26)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Juve, sfida al vertice e big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 13 gennaio 2023 alle ore 20:45 a Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Juve in TV e Streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Dazn e su Sky dalle 20:45


Tifare juve e sperare poi nella giustizia sportiva?
Tifare napoli?
Tifare per un pari?

Meglio un meteorite.
Mi stanno sulle balle tutti.


----------



## Roten1896 (Ieri alle 12:22)

Io non la guarderò
Tanto ho già un'idea di chi vincerà lo scudetto


----------



## enigmistic02 (Ieri alle 17:49)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Juve, sfida al vertice e big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 13 gennaio 2023 alle ore 20:45 a Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Juve in TV e Streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Dazn e su Sky dalle 20:45


Ero combattuto se guardarla o meno. 

Ho deciso di vederla, non con gli occhi del tifoso milanista, ma come se andassi al cinema a vedere una trash-comedy. La curiosità di vedere come si comporterà la terna è troppo forte.


----------



## __king george__ (Ieri alle 17:56)

qui il dilemma su chi tifare è difficile da risolvere...diciamo che forse la cosa migliore è un pareggio

comunque in realtà vista da un'altra ottica è una partita ottima per noi..basterebbe fare il nostro dovere e comunque vada ci va bene..da una resta il distacco invariato e da un'altra si guadagnano 3 punti (o 2 da entrambe)

se però non facciamo il nostro manco con il lecce allora c'è solo da fare silenzio e nasconderci


----------



## Dexter (Ieri alle 18:00)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Juve, sfida al vertice e big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 13 gennaio 2023 alle ore 20:45 a Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Juve in TV e Streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Dazn e su Sky dalle 20:45


La Juve sta macinando punti senza alcun merito o logica, difficile se non impossibile che vincano il campionato. Per tale ragione questa sera tiferó Max e la sua banda di scappati di casa. Probabilmente tiferei Juve in ogni caso: la sala trofei del Napoli deve rimanere vuota con 2 gagliardetti e la maglietta di Maradroga, preferisco così


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 18:06)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Juve, sfida al vertice e big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 13 gennaio 2023 alle ore 20:45 a Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Juve in TV e Streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Dazn e su Sky dalle 20:45


forza.......Napoli 


I ladri mafiosi se vincono è finita.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 18:11)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La Juve sta macinando punti senza alcun merito o logica, difficile se non impossibile che vincano il campionato. Per tale ragione questa sera tiferó Max e la sua banda di scappati di casa. Probabilmente tiferei Juve in ogni caso: la sala trofei del Napoli deve rimanere vuota con 2 gagliardetti e la maglietta di Maradroga, preferisco così


capisco,ma poi quale sarebbe la squadra più credibile che possa togliere punti al Napoli? A parte noi non vedo nessuno.

Edit. Anche la juve se vince si prende questo scudetto. Che vita di m.


----------



## Manue (Ieri alle 18:16)

Avete troppa paura della Juventus,
forse siete ancora bruciati dai 10 anni di vittorie e dominio incontrastato.

Ci tengo però ad elencarvi il centrocampo della Juve: Kostic, Miretti, Locatelli, Rabiot, Mc Kennie
Ci tengo anche ad elencarvi la difesa della Juve: Gatti, Rugani (forse Bremer), Danilo 

Ora, con una cauta e fresca analisi,
questa squadra ha svangato più partite vincendo 1-0,
ha vinto contro l'Inter a seguito di una partita paragonabile a Milan-Napoli, anzi per me la Juve fece anche peggio nel Napoli, contro l'inter.
Quest'anno ha faticato a Cremona, dove a parer mio è stato decisivo l'intervento arbitrale.
Non ha più Buffon Chiellini e Barzagli, o Pjanic e Vidal...
questa rosa secondo me è destinata ad invertire la rotta, non la vedo continuare a vincere partite risicate ed all'ultimo minuto.

Personalmente io nella sconfitta della prima in classifica, poiché da seconda,
voglio avvicinarmi, voglio puntare a vincere.

Sono sicuro che in un Milan Juve decisivo,
vinceremmo noi a mani basse.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 18:17)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Ero combattuto se guardarla o meno.
> 
> Ho deciso di vederla, non con gli occhi del tifoso milanista, ma come se andassi al cinema a vedere una trash-comedy. La curiosità di vedere come si comporterà la terna è troppo forte.


Se ci saranno favori pro juve,prendo i pop corn


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Ieri alle 19:01)

Manue ha scritto:


> Avete troppa paura della Juventus,
> forse siete ancora bruciati dai 10 anni di vittorie e dominio incontrastato.
> 
> Ci tengo però ad elencarvi il centrocampo della Juve: Kostic, Miretti, Locatelli, Rabiot, Mc Kennie
> ...


Tutto quel che vuoi, ma hanno infilato un filotto di vittorie impressionante. Se loro vincono 1-0 e te pareggi partite già vinte, non trovi solidità e continui a non convincere contro le piccole (quanti punti abbiamo perso quest'anno? Serviva aumentare qualità del reparto offensivo in estate e non lo abbiamo fatto, un'altra volta) ti tagli le gambe da solo. 
A me non preoccupa la Juve, a me preoccupa il rendimento altalentante dei nostri.


----------



## Dexter (Ieri alle 19:37)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> capisco,ma poi quale sarebbe la squadra più credibile che possa togliere punti al Napoli?


Bella domanda. La giustizia sportiva probabilmente


----------



## Hellscream (Ieri alle 19:54)

Manue ha scritto:


> Avete troppa paura della Juventus,
> forse siete ancora bruciati dai 10 anni di vittorie e dominio incontrastato.
> 
> Ci tengo però ad elencarvi il centrocampo della Juve: Kostic, Miretti, Locatelli, Rabiot, Mc Kennie
> ...


E nonostante tutto questo, avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio ed ora ci sono davanti .


----------



## Manue (Ieri alle 19:54)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tutto quel che vuoi, ma hanno infilato un filotto di vittorie impressionante. Se loro vincono 1-0 e te pareggi partite già vinte, non trovi solidità e continui a non convincere contro le piccole (quanti punti abbiamo perso quest'anno? Serviva aumentare qualità del reparto offensivo in estate e non lo abbiamo fatto, un'altra volta) ti tagli le gambe da solo.
> A me non preoccupa la Juve, a me preoccupa il rendimento altalentante dei nostri.



Loro vincono ma non convincono, questo è ciò che penso.
E prima o poi il conto arriva...

vedremo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Ieri alle 19:57)

Manue ha scritto:


> Loro vincono ma non convincono, questo è ciò che penso.
> E prima o poi il conto arriva...
> 
> vedremo


Le squadre di Allegri sono così. Quando riesce a trovare la quadratura in fase difensiva vince così... che poi faccia schifo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 20:07)

uno guarda la formazione bianconera e si domanda come sia possibile non prendere goal
difesa a tre con due che sono più centrocampisti che difensori, esterni a centrocampo due attaccanti che dovrebbero tornare chiudendo a cinque dietro
qualcosa di inconcepibile

anche senza bonucci, chiellini e buffon comunque vederli purgare fa sempre piacere
del resto sono tre anni che prendono sberloni a Fuorigrotta, due volte anche da Gattuso...


----------



## LukeLike (Ieri alle 20:11)

La Juve quotata 4.20...


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 20:16)

Un pari sarebbe ottimo ma - per me - se vincessero i ladri sarebbe molto meglio.


----------



## danjr (Ieri alle 20:18)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Francamente,viste le condizioni patetiche in cui versiamo sotto molti punti di vista,direi che i topic che ci interessano sono quelli che riguardano le partite di Lazio e Roma,occhio che non sto' esagerando.


No beh io direi di vincere a Lecce e chiudere qua il discorso salvezza


----------



## danjr (Ieri alle 20:22)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E nonostante tutto questo, avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio ed ora ci sono davanti .


Mi risulta che siano a pari punti e con lo scontro diretto a sfavore, però va bene, noi preoccupiamoci del discorso salvezza, se va bene speriamo nella conference league


----------



## meteoras1982 (Ieri alle 20:23)

Meglio una vittoria dei ladri maledetti, almeno se dovessimo vincere col Lecce accorciamo a -4.


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 20:55)

Spalletti con il tutone stile Sarri

manca il tabacco in bocca e lo scaccolamento


----------



## hiei87 (Ieri alle 20:58)

Gobbi vomitevoli, come sempre. Hanno gente come Chiesa, Di Maria, Kostic e Milik e giocano come la Grecia del 2004...


----------



## meteoras1982 (Ieri alle 21:01)

Napoli gia' in vantaggio.


----------



## Milanoide (Ieri alle 21:01)

Molto bello


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 21:01)

juve alle corde dal minuto 1


----------



## admin (Ieri alle 21:01)

*Goooooollllllllll*


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 21:01)

Vantaggio meritato del Napoli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Ieri alle 21:01)

Giù la barba Allegri... e ora anche le braghe!


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 21:02)

il difensore più pagato della Serie A fa una marcatura horror...


----------



## Swaitak (Ieri alle 21:02)

s'è girato Osimen


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Ieri alle 21:02)

Meglio i nabbuletane....


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 21:03)

@fabri47

vicino a De Laurentis l'unico in mascherina FFP2 di tutta la tribuna autorità il governatore De Luca


----------



## meteoras1982 (Ieri alle 21:04)

Stradominio Napule .


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 21:04)

sotto con l'over 3,5 squadra A


finalmente non sentiremo più ogni servizio tv dire "otto vittorie senza mai subire un goal", avevo la nausea


----------



## claudiop77 (Ieri alle 21:04)

Spero vinca il Napoli.
Tanto lo scudetto non lo vinciamo noi.


----------



## folletto (Ieri alle 21:04)

Ragazzi non stiamo a pensare che è meglio un pari o che vinca una o l’altra, noi con un attaccapanni tra i pali, senza una punta sana e con 2 centrocampisti forti di numero dobbiamo solo sperare di arrivare quarti.


----------



## admin (Ieri alle 21:08)

Traversa Zì Maria


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (Ieri alle 21:10)

Che fastidio sentire Pardo comunque, dovrebbe parlare solo di carbonara uno così


----------



## willcoyote85 (Ieri alle 21:12)

la panca della juve mi sbalordisce ogni volta......


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 21:22)

Molto molto meglio il Napoli


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 21:22)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Che fastidio sentire Pardo comunque, dovrebbe parlare solo di carbonara uno così


il medioman più cerchiobottista di tutti


----------



## admin (Ieri alle 21:22)

Su su...


----------



## enigmistic02 (Ieri alle 21:24)

Il Napoli ha ritrovato velocità d'esecuzione e giro palla. Era sembrata involuta in questo inizio gennaio, ma se giocano sempre con questa intensità non ce n'è per nessuno, hanno la rosa più completa del campionato. Possono permettersi anche di perderne un paio lungo il cammino, anche le altre perderanno punti. Salvo cataclismi, per me il campionato quest'anno va a Napoli.


----------



## meteoras1982 (Ieri alle 21:25)

Finita gia' 2 a 0


----------



## admin (Ieri alle 21:25)

*Gooooolllllllll*

*Kavarocoso*


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 21:25)

strano che Politano giochi bene, per il mancio si convoca grifo (pensavo fosse solo un vino...) al posto suo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Ieri alle 21:26)

Voglio una goleada umiliante.


----------



## Swaitak (Ieri alle 21:27)




----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 21:27)

questa l'avrebbe presa anche nonno buffon a 45 anni

il replay è impietoso


----------



## SoloMVB (Ieri alle 21:27)

Sembra proprio una squadra che sta' per crollare questo Napoli,non c'è che dire.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 21:27)

2-0 meritato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Ieri alle 21:28)

Nabbule gambione.


----------



## UDG (Ieri alle 21:29)

Di Maria


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Ieri alle 21:29)

Pazzesco, gol mafiosi.


----------



## admin (Ieri alle 21:29)

Zì Maria

Malissimo


----------



## Zenos (Ieri alle 21:29)

Ora la rube la porta a casa


----------



## danjr (Ieri alle 21:29)

Juve allo sbando


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 21:29)

bravo avevo il goal per le scommesse, ora sotto con altri due del Napoli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Ieri alle 21:29)

Allegri ha veramente venduto l'anima a satana.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Ieri alle 21:30)

Vediamo se ora il Nabbule si caca sotto…


----------



## David Gilmour (Ieri alle 21:30)

Difese allegre comunque, da entrambe le parti.


----------



## Swaitak (Ieri alle 21:30)

mamma mia le mani dietro la schiena come Romagna


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 21:31)

Bella partita comunque.


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 21:32)

quale pallone buono, era fuori


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 21:32)

che simulatore ahahah

tecnico per flopping


----------



## kipstar (Ieri alle 21:33)

la palla recuperata sul fondo era fuori......


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 21:33)

Il 2-0 sembra aver rianimato i ladri subito dopo in gol. Ora partita apertissima.


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 21:34)

ora pardo parte inventandosi una gara aperta


----------



## David Gilmour (Ieri alle 21:34)

Ma il georgiano ha studiato da attore? Si rotola come non vedevo fare dai tempi di Faustino Asprilla o, più recentemente, Neymar e Dybala.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 21:35)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora pardo parte inventandosi una gara aperta



La gara è ora di fatto aperta.


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 21:36)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La gara è ora di fatto aperta.


si stanno giusto riorganizzando, non c'è partita per come vengono messi in mezzo
la juve non ha costruito un'azione, tutto di inerzia o di rimpallo


----------



## enigmistic02 (Ieri alle 21:38)

I ladri possono pareggiarla solo di nervi e quando il Napoli sarà stanco, un po' come la Roma con noi. 

Non cambierebbe comunque nulla sulla valutazione complessiva delle due squadre: il Napoli gioca ed è competitivo, la Juve resta una squadraccia senza capo né coda.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 21:39)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> I ladri possono pareggiarla solo di nervi e quando il Napoli sarà stanco, un po' come la Roma con noi.
> 
> Non cambierebbe comunque nulla sulla valutazione complessiva delle due squadre: il Napoli gioca ed è competitivo,* la Juve resta una squadraccia senza capo né coda.*



Sappiamo bene che nel calcio (e non solo) non vincono sempre i migliori.


----------



## SoloMVB (Ieri alle 21:40)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo bene che nel calcio (e non solo) non vincono sempre i migliori.


Pienamente d'accordo.


----------



## Gamma (Ieri alle 21:41)

Juve più in palla di quanto pensassi, ma inferiore.

Vediamo come andrà questo secondo tempo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Ieri alle 21:42)

Perché la Leotta è vestita da Sherlock Holmes? Ma mettetevi nude, che ancora non fa freddo...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 21:42)

Partita che rimane aperta,il Napoli 2 tiri 2 gol. Buciano spalletti quest anno ha un culo clamoroso


----------



## enigmistic02 (Ieri alle 21:44)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo bene che nel calcio (e non solo) non vincono sempre i migliori.


No infatti. Li vincono le squadre più organizzate, i campionati. Se poi hanno anche i campioni, meglio.


----------



## Swaitak (Ieri alle 21:45)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perché la Leotta è vestita da Sherlock Holmes? Ma mettetevi nude, che ancora non fa freddo...


Karius l'ha fatta coprire per paura di Vlahovic


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 21:47)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Partita che rimane aperta,il Napoli 2 tiri 2 gol. Buciano spalletti quest anno ha un culo clamoroso



Se il Napoli perde sai i pianti


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 21:48)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perché la Leotta è vestita da Sherlock Holmes? Ma mettetevi nude, che ancora non fa freddo...



Poi salta del tutto DAZN


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 21:50)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Juve più in palla di quanto pensassi, ma inferiore.
> 
> Vediamo come andrà questo secondo tempo.



Dai ladri bisogna aspettarsi di tutto.


----------



## kYMERA (Ieri alle 21:57)

Marilson ha scritto:


> tifare Napoli per salvare la nostra stagione. Ho detto tutto.


Sinceramente non mi dispiacerebbe se vincessero loro lo scudetto.
Per una volta non vincerebbero sempre le solite e quanto meno vince una squadra del sud.


----------



## Milanoide (Ieri alle 21:59)

Wow!


----------



## admin (Ieri alle 22:01)

*Gooooooooooooooooolllll*


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:01)

3-1


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Ieri alle 22:01)

Ahahaha pensavano al labbro di Locatelli.


----------



## Milanoide (Ieri alle 22:01)

Giù la barba Spalletti! dai che ti ride il culo


----------



## kYMERA (Ieri alle 22:01)

Gran gol di Raahmani


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:01)

Bella mazzata per i ladri


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 22:01)

guarda gli juventini già a testa bassa, vedono il portiere che si lamenta e alzano tutti la mano ahahahahah

l'epoca di Baresi è finita, ficcatevelo in culo per un fisting


----------



## Swaitak (Ieri alle 22:02)

tutti in sella allo Zip!!


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 22:03)

serve il quarto su che ho over 3,5 di squadra in live dall'1-0


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:03)

La Juve ha preso 7 gol in 17 partite e 3 oggi


----------



## Butcher (Ieri alle 22:04)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Juve ha preso 7 gol in 17 partite e 3 oggi


Fa riflettere sulle altre squadre.


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 22:04)

ma dai, che piede a banana
come fai a tirare alto da là


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:04)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Fa riflettere sulle altre squadre.



Certo, perché degli altri 7 due sono i nostri.


----------



## danjr (Ieri alle 22:05)

Miglior difesa del campionato ahhaha


----------



## Zenos (Ieri alle 22:06)

Quanti p0,giovani,prestiti, scommesse dobbiamo fare noi prima di permetterci un Osimeh?


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:06)

Ora la Juve sembra in bambola


----------



## David Drills (Ieri alle 22:07)

Questi appena non trovano una succursale ne prendono 4. Alla grandissima!


----------



## SoloMVB (Ieri alle 22:08)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quanti p0,giovani,prestiti, scommesse dobbiamo fare noi prima di permetterci un Osimeh?


Naaaa,anche potessimo permettercelo,avresti comunque il terrore che Adriano possa spendere 80 mln per un Petagna.


----------



## bmb (Ieri alle 22:08)

Ci sono due categorie di differenza.


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 22:09)

kim testa di pietra, fa un colpo di testa e arriva quasi a centrocampo


----------



## LukeLike (Ieri alle 22:10)

Ma davvero state esultando ai gol del Napoli? Ma tutto a posto?


----------



## Hellscream (Ieri alle 22:10)

Goooooolll 4!!


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:10)

4-1


----------



## Milanoide (Ieri alle 22:10)

Ri-wow!


----------



## admin (Ieri alle 22:10)

*Gooooollllll*
*
Bello Figo! 
*
*4-1*


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 22:10)

SIIIIIII tutto dentro


----------



## DavidGoffin (Ieri alle 22:11)

Niente se nemmeno i ladri riescono a fermarli vuol dire che è proprio il loro anno 

Ironia della sorte proprio dopo che vendono Insigne Koulibaly e Mertens 

Se l'anno scorso l'inter l'ha "regalato" a noi, quest anno noi glielo stiamo pure portando a casa


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:11)

Gobbi umiliati


----------



## admin (Ieri alle 22:11)

Ammazza se sono forti, però....


----------



## Hellscream (Ieri alle 22:11)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma davvero state esultando ai gol del Napoli? Ma tutto a posto?


Contro la squadra più antisportiva, mafiosa, cancro del calcio italiano, esulterei pure se giocassero contro gli alieni di Proxima Centauri per la salvezza della Terra.


----------



## Manue (Ieri alle 22:11)

Manue ha scritto:


> Loro vincono ma non convincono, questo è ciò che penso.
> E prima o poi il conto arriva...
> 
> vedremo


Non è finita, 
magari vince 5-4, ma questo parziale ti dimostra quanto è scarsa la Juve, come dicevo poche ore fa.


----------



## enigmistic02 (Ieri alle 22:11)

Dai ragazzi si vedeva che la Juve non avrebbe retto.


----------



## Zenos (Ieri alle 22:12)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Naaaa,anche potessimo permettercelo,avresti comunque il terrore che Adriano possa spendere 80 mln per un Petagna.


Vabbè che a Napoli c'è l Emiro...


----------



## SoloMVB (Ieri alle 22:12)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma davvero state esultando ai gol del Napoli? Ma tutto a posto?


E dovremmo tifare per i vermi?Per l'antisport?Per gli assassini?Tanto il Napoli non lo prendevi neanche se stasera perdeva.


----------



## Swaitak (Ieri alle 22:12)

Ci rimangono 2 obbiettivi su 4


----------



## kYMERA (Ieri alle 22:12)

admin ha scritto:


> Ammazza se sono forti, però....


Intanto con noi sul piano del gioco hanno sukato pesantemente. Vittoria casuale.
La Juventus non è niente di che, vince senza giocare perchè i gol gli avversari se li fanno da soli. Non fatevi spaventare dalle 8 vittorie sempre per 1-0. A parte Chiesa son scarsi di brutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Ieri alle 22:13)

L'ultima partita ufficiale da presidente dell'Ovino


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:13)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi si vedeva che la Juve non avrebbe retto.



Si, ma ora è proprio crollata. 4 gol subiti dopo 8 vittorie consecutive e solo 7 reti prese in 17 partite.


----------



## Hellscream (Ieri alle 22:13)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ci rimangono 2 obbiettivi su 4


2? Ah, intendi il 4° posto, ok.


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 22:14)

chi sono i diffidati gobbi ?
ci vuole qualche squalifica di frustrazione


----------



## SoloMVB (Ieri alle 22:14)

Sto' godendo come un porco liberato dalle catene,a casaaaaaaaa vermiiiiii.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:14)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E dovremmo tifare per i vermi?Per l'antisport?Per gli assassini?Tanto il Napoli non lo prendevi neanche se stasera perdeva.



Io non tifavo per i ladri ma contro il Napoli 
In ogni caso oggettivamente merita il Napoli.


----------



## Swaitak (Ieri alle 22:14)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 2? Ah, intendi il 4° posto, ok.


supercoppa e pareggio bilancio


----------



## admin (Ieri alle 22:14)

Magari gliene facessero 6-7


----------



## ventu84090 (Ieri alle 22:14)

Alcuni della juve stasera da mani nei capelli (tipo bremer sul quarto gol)..comunque Oshimen è uno degli attaccanti più forti in circolazione..tecnicamente non dotatissimo ma devastante fisicamente


----------



## enigmistic02 (Ieri alle 22:14)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si, ma ora è proprio crollata. 4 gol subiti dopo 8 vittorie consecutive e solo 7 reti prese in 17 partite.


Ma le hai viste le partite di questo filotto? E' stata sempre dominata, anche dalla Cremonese, e ha segnato con episodi. E' stata pure aiutata dagli arbitri.


----------



## Simo98 (Ieri alle 22:15)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Niente se nemmeno i ladri riescono a fermarli vuol dire che è proprio il loro anno
> 
> Ironia della sorte proprio dopo che vendono Insigne Koulibaly e Mertens
> 
> Se l'anno scorso l'inter l'ha "regalato" a noi, quest anno noi glielo stiamo pure portando a casa


Accettare che sono forti no?
Dobbiamo fare come gli interisti lo scorso anno?


----------



## hiei87 (Ieri alle 22:15)

Godo come un maiale in calore. Li voglio vedere umiliati.


----------



## Hellscream (Ieri alle 22:15)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> supercoppa e pareggio bilancio


Allora bisogna invertirli, per ordine d'importanza e priorità.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:15)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Ma le hai viste le partite di questo filotto? E' stata sempre dominata, anche dalla Cremonese, e ha segnato con episodi. E' stata pure aiutata dagli arbitri.



Certo ma aveva comunque preso solo 7 gol in 17 gare.


----------



## Prealpi (Ieri alle 22:15)

Oggi Il pullman non ha funzionato e tutti i limiti della Juventus si sono manifestati


----------



## iceman. (Ieri alle 22:16)

Sono di fatto imprendibili.


----------



## Zenos (Ieri alle 22:17)

Altra cosa. Chiesa 8 mesi fermo rientra è sembra che non si sia mai infortunato. I nostri dobbiwmo aspettare 2 mesi per farli entrare in forma.


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 22:17)

bell'esordio stagionale di Chiesa dal primo minuto...


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:17)

A questo punto voglio il quinto.


----------



## Now i'm here (Ieri alle 22:17)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma davvero state esultando ai gol del Napoli? Ma tutto a posto?


quoto, ma penso sia scontato che noi non lo rivinceremo.

e tra gobbi, inter e napoli si sceglie il male minore.

poi onestamente quest'anno lo possono perdere solo loro, sembrano lanciatissimi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Ieri alle 22:17)

oh ragazzi stasera nessuno sfottò a kvaradona, osimhen e il napoli che soffrirà di vertigini!!
boh per me basterebbe ammettere che hanno 2-3 giocatori che fan paura, magari averli noi!


----------



## Hellscream (Ieri alle 22:17)

Cinqueeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Ieri alle 22:17)

Ahahahahahahahahaha che goduria!


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 22:18)

e pokerissimo

ci voleva il gollonzo come il loro 2-1


----------



## Coccosheva81 (Ieri alle 22:18)

Spero ne facciano 9.
Quella disgustosa squadra deve essere rimessa dove merita, dopo il più orrendo e immeritato filotto di vittorie dell storia del calcio.
Una squadraccia che gioca peggio che nella UISP e che segna solo gollacci squallidi di mulo e non prende gol solo perché gli altri prendono pali a raffica


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:18)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A questo punto voglio il quinto.



Grazie


----------



## admin (Ieri alle 22:18)

*Ahahahhahahahahahah gooooooooooooooooooooooollll*

*5-1*


----------



## Milanoide (Ieri alle 22:18)

Velocità, tecnica, concretezza, determinazione


----------



## kYMERA (Ieri alle 22:18)

Non avete idea di quanto sto godendo.


----------



## claudiop77 (Ieri alle 22:18)

Scala reale... Scala reale... Scala reale


----------



## admin (Ieri alle 22:18)

Come detto, 7. Ne voglio 7.


----------



## fabri47 (Ieri alle 22:18)

Andris ha scritto:


> @fabri47
> 
> vicino a De Laurentis l'unico in mascherina FFP2 di tutta la tribuna autorità il governatore De Luca


Sì, si è creato un personaggio tipo Speranza. Sempre con la mascherina.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:18)

Credo sia un record per la Juve. Da quando non beccava 5 gol?


----------



## David Drills (Ieri alle 22:19)

E sono 5! 
Questo Napoli è uno spettacolo, punto.
Adesso son curioso di vedere se scoppiano per un calo di tensione dopo questo trionfo, ma se non accade tanto, tantissimo di cappello.


----------



## SoloMVB (Ieri alle 22:19)

Dobbiamo approfittare di questo Napoli barcollante nel post mondiale,noi che affettiamo e mordiamo le partite come non ci fosse un domani,ma fatemi il caxxo del piacere alcuni e analizzate accuratamente con che roba andiamo in giro per i campi.


----------



## Manue (Ieri alle 22:19)

Andris ha scritto:


> bell'esordio stagionale di Chiesa dal primo minuto...


Chiesa è forte, 
Maldini ci ha provato in tutti i modi, ma non c’erano soldi sufficienti e ovviamente la Juve allora sembrava una certezza di competitività.


----------



## hiei87 (Ieri alle 22:19)

Faccio la ola davanti al pc come Fantozzi


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 22:19)

chiudeteli negli spogliatoi e buttare la chiave !!!



>


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 22:20)

Agnelli e Nedved sono allo stadio o non si fanno vedere ?


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:20)

admin ha scritto:


> Come detto, 7. Ne voglio 7.



Viene prima il 6


----------



## SoloMVB (Ieri alle 22:20)

Ohhhhhhh yeahhhhhhh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Ieri alle 22:20)

Il CDA cessa ufficialmente il 18/01. Questa è l'ultima partita della dirigenza ovina.
Nella storia!


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:21)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il CDA cessa ufficialmente il 18/01. Questa è l'ultima partita della dirigenza ovina.
> Nella storia!



Quando si dice chiudere in bellezza


----------



## SoloMVB (Ieri alle 22:22)

Andris ha scritto:


> Agnelli e Nedved sono allo stadio o non si fanno vedere ?


Vabbe',noi di gente che sparisce dopo le scoppole ne abbiamo pure.


----------



## DavidGoffin (Ieri alle 22:22)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Accettare che sono forti no?
> Dobbiamo fare come gli interisti lo scorso anno?


Cosa non hai compreso del mio messaggio?
Ho scritto che non sono forti? Sono pure mesi che dico che farei carte false per prendere quel diversamente colorato biondo. 

Ciò non toglie che noi stiamo facendo schifo, molto più dell Inter l'anno scorso nei nostri confronti


----------



## Swaitak (Ieri alle 22:22)

Noi non giochiamo così da ottobre 2021


----------



## willcoyote85 (Ieri alle 22:23)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Credo sia un record per la Juve. Da quando non beccava 5 gol?


non mi ricordo li abbiano mai presi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Ieri alle 22:23)

Il Napoli ha più qualità… segnano con facilità, a differenza nostra.


----------



## Manue (Ieri alle 22:23)

E dire che 3/4 del forum era convinto dello 0-1 Juve… 
Ma che centrocampo hanno???
Ma che difesa hanno???

ma per piacere, nn avete visto le partite precedenti.


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 22:24)

troppa gente aveva fiducia in questi lerci.
si vedeva dalle scommesse (1,65 no goal e 1,9 per il goal), l'1 che saliva sempre più fino a 2,2
strappare le bollette e pentitevi, verrà il giudizio di Plusvalenzopoli


----------



## __king george__ (Ieri alle 22:24)

capisco che c'è ancora tutto il girone di ritorno ma la sensazione mia è che stasera abbiano davvero vinto il terzo scudetto


----------



## Manue (Ieri alle 22:24)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli ha più qualità… segnano con facilità, a differenza nostra.


La loro punta è fortissima, indubbiamente. 
proprio forte…


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Ieri alle 22:26)

Manue ha scritto:


> La loro punta è fortissima, indubbiamente.
> proprio forte…


Se non cannavamo completamente il mercato estivo e ne beccavamo almeno uno forte davanti eravamo lì…


----------



## Giofa (Ieri alle 22:26)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo approfittare di questo Napoli barcollante nel post mondiale,noi che affettiamo e mordiamo le partite come non ci fosse un domani,ma fatemi il caxxo del piacere alcuni e analizzate accuratamente con che roba andiamo in giro per i campi.


Si però il Napoli potenzialmente chiude l'andata a 50 e in proiezione farà un campionato da 100 punti, di fronte a una loro annata così bisogna solo fare i complimenti.
Noi siamo in linea con lo scorso anno, son loro che al momento sono ingiocabili.
E contro di noi non meritavano di vincere


----------



## Zenos (Ieri alle 22:26)

Di preciso quand'è che il Napoli inizierà a perdere colpi?


----------



## Mika (Ieri alle 22:26)

Manue ha scritto:


> La loro punta è fortissima, indubbiamente.
> proprio forte…


La differenza di avere una punta da 15/20 goal e quella di non avere punte se non Giroud che però non è proprio una prima punta pura ma più una seconda punta.


----------



## fabri47 (Ieri alle 22:26)

Prepariamo una grande partita mercoledì e vinciamo l'unico trofeo stagionale (anche se c'è chi lo reputa della scorsa stagione la supercoppa). Sono ingiocabili i partenopei, punto.


----------



## kYMERA (Ieri alle 22:27)

Comunque i giocatori del Napoli si vede che sono proprio affamati, poi tecnicamente sono molto bravi.
Se lo meritano, anche per il mercato che hanno fatto.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:27)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi ricordo li abbiano mai presi.




Mi sa che bisogna risalire agli anni 50.


----------



## Swaitak (Ieri alle 22:27)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Di preciso quand'è che il Napoli inizierà a perdere colpi?


quando finiscono i missili russi


----------



## Manue (Ieri alle 22:28)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se non cannavamo completamente il mercato estivo e ne beccavamo almeno uno forte davanti eravamo lì…


Sono d’accordo


----------



## willcoyote85 (Ieri alle 22:29)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se non cannavamo completamente il mercato estivo e ne beccavamo almeno uno forte davanti eravamo lì…


bastava meno per me, un bel cc.
stavi li e poi loro potevano anche farsela sotto verso la fine.
ma così non hanno rivali e prendono sempre più fiducia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Ieri alle 22:29)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Si però il Napoli potenzialmente chiude l'andata a 50 e in proiezione farà un campionato da 100 punti, di fronte a una loro annata così bisogna solo fare i complimenti.
> Noi siamo in linea con lo scorso anno, son loro che al momento sono ingiocabili.
> E contro di noi non meritavano di vincere


Sì, ma te che ti chiami Milan non puoi sperare che gli altri facciano peggio. Da quanto il Milan non da la sensazione di voler aprire un ciclo? Uno scudetto e ci si siede sugli allori, non rafforzando adeguatamente la squadra. Con Inter e Juve alle corde potevi approfittare e vincere a raffica…


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:29)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> capisco che c'è ancora tutto il girone di ritorno ma la sensazione mia è che stasera abbiano davvero vinto il terzo scudetto



Se continueranno a questo ritmo sarà assolutamente meritato.


----------



## Zenos (Ieri alle 22:30)

Kim, Kvaratskhelia,Anguissa,Raspadori, Simeone,Ndombele.
Questo un signor mercato. Di chi cerca di potenziare la squadra. Altro che Origi Messia e Peppino dest.


----------



## Hellscream (Ieri alle 22:30)

Se il Napoli vince lo scudetto (e a questo è molto probabile), è ovviamente merito anche loro, ma ragazzi, sarebbe al 100% colpa del Milan, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Now i'm here (Ieri alle 22:30)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Ma le hai viste le partite di questo filotto? E' stata sempre dominata, anche dalla Cremonese, e ha segnato con episodi. E' stata pure aiutata dagli arbitri.


però tutti quei clean sheet non sono da sottovalutare. 

noi invece prendiamo gol da cani e porci.


----------



## Kaw (Ieri alle 22:30)




----------



## Snake (Ieri alle 22:30)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (Ieri alle 22:30)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che bisogna risalire agli anni 50.



Pescara- Juve 5-1 nel 93.

Ne servono altri per la storia, purtroppo il Napoli si è fermato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Ieri alle 22:30)

Mika ha scritto:


> La differenza di avere una punta da 15/20 goal e quella di non avere punte se non Giroud che però non è proprio una prima punta pura ma più una seconda punta.


giroud è una 1a punta purissima dai.
ma non è forte quanto osimhen tutto qui.


----------



## Giofa (Ieri alle 22:30)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma te che ti chiami Milan non puoi sperare che gli altri facciano peggio. Da quanto il Milan non da la sensazione di voler aprire un ciclo? Uno scudetto e ci si siede sugli allori, non rafforzando adeguatamente la squadra. Con Inter e Juve potevi approfittare e vincere a raffica…


Be in realtà da sempre. È dal 1994 che non vinciamo due anni di fila


----------



## Zenos (Ieri alle 22:31)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se continueranno a questo ritmo sarà assolutamente meritato.


Certo che è meritato. Hanno fatto un signor mercato,hanno investito,migliorato la squadra,coperto tutti i ruoli e allungato una panchina che noi ci sogniamo. Meritatissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:31)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se il Napoli vince lo scudetto (e a questo è molto probabile), è ovviamente merito anche loro, ma ragazzi, sarebbe al 100% colpa del Milan, senza se e senza ma.



La vittoria del Campionato arriva - per me - sempre per meriti propri e ovviamente anche per demeriti altrui.


----------



## danjr (Ieri alle 22:32)

Peggior Juve della storia


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 22:32)

evvai goal Celta, entra la doppia di goal con il Napoli

grazie camerata Reina !

domani cercate su youtube il goal, rimane immobile pensando al fuorigioco mentre lo purga appena entrato hahahah


----------



## SoloMVB (Ieri alle 22:32)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Di preciso quand'è che il Napoli inizierà a perdere colpi?


Al rientro dopo la sosta,lo sostengono gli stessi della presunta esplosione di Deket e dei 20 gol di Origi.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:32)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pescara- Juve 5-1 nel 93.
> 
> Ne servono altri per la storia, purtroppo il Napoli si è fermato.



30 anni comunque.


----------



## Zenos (Ieri alle 22:33)

Mika ha scritto:


> La differenza di avere una punta da 15/20 goal e quella di non avere punte se non Giroud che però non è proprio una prima punta pura ma più una seconda punta.


La differenza è mettere su un piatto 80 milioni e prendere un vero centravanti. Senza cazzate sostenibili o biodegradabili.


----------



## Hellscream (Ieri alle 22:33)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La vittoria del Campionato arriva - per me - sempre per meriti propri e ovviamente anche per demeriti altrui.


In questo caso i demeriti altrui (cioè i nostri) sono davvero TANTI.

Di solito la squadra campione d'Italia ha il dovere di rinforzarsi, non di indebolirsi. Poi, per carità, grande merito al Napoli per il campionato che sta facendo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Ieri alle 22:33)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Be in realtà da sempre. È dal 1994 che non vinciamo due anni di fila


Sì vabbè, ma con Ancelotti avevi comunque uno squadrone… il Milan ha deposto le armi dopo le cessioni di Sheva e Kakà, il Milan come lo conoscevamo. E questa proprietà è ben peggio perché c’erano tutte le premesse per aprire un ciclo e non lo ha fatto…
Poi anche Maldini col mercato osceno ha tagliato le gambe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Ieri alle 22:33)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se il Napoli vince lo scudetto (e a questo è molto probabile), è ovviamente merito anche loro, ma ragazzi, sarebbe al 100% colpa del Milan, senza se e senza ma.


riuscire a lasciare uno scudetto al napoli sarà una perla della nostra storia.


----------



## danjr (Ieri alle 22:34)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se il Napoli vince lo scudetto (e a questo è molto probabile), è ovviamente merito anche loro, ma ragazzi, sarebbe al 100% colpa del Milan, senza se e senza ma.


Si, come lo scorso anno il Milan ha vinto per colpa dell'inter e lo scorso ancora l'inter per colpa della juve... se vince, vince perché ha vinto.


----------



## SoloMVB (Ieri alle 22:34)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Certo che è meritato. Hanno fatto un signor mercato,hanno investito,migliorato la squadra,coperto tutti i ruoli e allungato una panchina che noi ci sogniamo. Meritatissimo.


Quindi mi stai dicendo che un loro dirigente non è andato a comporre una batteria di 3 trequartisti lasciando scoperti altri ruoli?Azz.non pensavo esistesse un dirigente così scaltro...


----------



## enigmistic02 (Ieri alle 22:34)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> però tutti quei clean sheet non sono da sottovalutare.
> 
> noi invece prendiamo gol da cani e porci.


Se giochi 10 uomini sotto la linea della palla contro chiunque, fai densità davanti all'area e concentri ogni sforzo solo sul non prenderle, contro la poca qualità delle squadre italiane diventa molto più semplice non prendere gol. Gli è andata comunque di lusso, fra pali e decisioni arbitrali dubbie quanto meno.

Il Milan gioca alto e si fa infilare nelle transizioni, è una scelta specifica quella di tenere alto il baricentro e pressare altissimi, e senza Kessié o uno come lui abbiam perso equilibri.

Io sono il primo a dire che la difesa fa la differenza, ma poi le partite bisogna vederle e contestualizzare. La Juve ha trovato le vittorie più per circostanze fortuite, si vedeva che non sarebbe durato a lungo quel filotto. e che non erano contender seria.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:34)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In questo caso i demeriti altrui (cioè i nostri) sono davvero TANTI.
> 
> *Di solito la squadra campione d'Italia ha il dovere di rinforzarsi*, non di indebolirsi. Poi, per carità, grande merito al Napoli per il campionato che sta facendo.



Esatto, di solito è quello che avviene con una proprietà ambiziosa che noi non abbiamo.


----------



## Mika (Ieri alle 22:35)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> giroud è una 1a punta purissima dai.
> ma non è forte quanto osimhen tutto qui.


Sono prime punte completamente diverse.


----------



## danjr (Ieri alle 22:36)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Be in realtà da sempre. È dal 1994 che non vinciamo due anni di fila


Ti correggo, Capello a parte, il Milan non ha mai aperto un ciclo in oltre 100 anni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Ieri alle 22:36)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> riuscire a lasciare uno scudetto al napoli sarà una perla della nostra storia.


Eh ma chi se no… non riusciamo neanche più ad approfittare degli anni bui di Inter e Juve, si devono suicidare tutte per aprire un ciclo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Ieri alle 22:36)

E' uguale al 2012 quando potevamo aprire un ciclo lunghissimo ma quei criminali smantellarono la squadra.

Qui non l'hanno smantellata ma non l'hanno rinforzata quando bastavano pochi innesti mirati di qualità.


----------



## sette (Ieri alle 22:36)

Horto muso


----------



## Zenos (Ieri alle 22:36)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che un loro dirigente non è andato a comporre una batteria di 3 trequartisti lasciando scoperti altri ruoli?Azz.non pensavo esistesse un dirigente così scaltro...


Che nervoso. Da campioni d'Italia,sarebbe stato sufficiente sostituire Kessie e prendere un vero centravanti ed eravamo lì.


----------



## Giofa (Ieri alle 22:37)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Kim, Kvaratskhelia,Anguissa,Raspadori, Simeone,Ndombele.
> Questo un signor mercato. Di chi cerca di potenziare la squadra. Altro che Origi Messia e Peppino dest.


Vendendo ospina, koulibaly, Fabian Ruiz, insigne e mertens. A inizio campionato pensavi la stessa cosa? Nel caso complimenti


----------



## Gamma (Ieri alle 22:37)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pescara- Juve 5-1 nel 93.
> 
> Ne servono altri per la storia, purtroppo il Napoli si è fermato.


Dimentichi il dettaglio più importante:
il primo gol del Pescara lo segnò un certo Massimiliano Allegri!


----------



## UDG (Ieri alle 22:37)

Questa volta alla Juventus non è bastato un goal


----------



## willcoyote85 (Ieri alle 22:37)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La differenza è mettere su un piatto 80 milioni e prendere un vero centravanti. Senza cazzate sostenibili o biodegradabili.


no no il napoli ha i conti a posto poche balle. 
comprano bene e stop..


----------



## Manue (Ieri alle 22:37)

Domani comunque se il Milan non vince, si è finita


----------



## Mika (Ieri alle 22:37)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> riuscire a lasciare uno scudetto al napoli sarà una perla della nostra storia.


Se il Napoli farà 100 punti cosa vuoi dirgli? Sta marciando ad un ritmo punti assurdo. Per stargli davanti dovevamo essere quasi a punteggio pieno...


----------



## Gamma (Ieri alle 22:38)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Vendendo ospina, koulibaly, Fabian Ruiz, insigne e mertens. A inizio campionato pensavi la stessa cosa? Nel caso complimenti


Io ancora ricordo i napoletani che volevano la testa del "pappone" su un palo al centro della città.


----------



## Mika (Ieri alle 22:38)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no no il napoli ha i conti a posto poche balle.
> comprano bene e stop..


Vendono anche bene...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Ieri alle 22:38)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uguale al 2012 quando potevamo aprire un ciclo lunghissimo ma quei criminali smantellarono la squadra.
> 
> Qui non l'hanno smantellata ma non l'hanno rinforzata quando bastavano pochi innesti mirati.


Sì però non c’entrano solo i soldi, questo lo voglio rimarcare, il Napoli ha fatto mercato a saldo zero… davanti abbiamo beccato solo Leao in 5 anni…


----------



## UDG (Ieri alle 22:38)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Vendendo ospina, koulibaly, Fabian Ruiz, insigne e mertens. A inizio campionato pensavi la stessa cosa? Nel caso complimenti


Hai detto bene, vedendo, non perdendo a 0


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:39)

sette ha scritto:


> Horto muso



A me pare più c… rotto da Napoli


----------



## Swaitak (Ieri alle 22:39)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Dimentichi il dettaglio più importante:
> il primo gol del Pescara lo segnò un certo Massimiliano Allegri!


e scommetto che c'era pure Massara


----------



## Zenos (Ieri alle 22:39)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Vendendo ospina, koulibaly, Fabian Ruiz, insigne e mertens. A inizio campionato pensavi la stessa cosa? Nel caso complimenti


Non devo pensarci io. Per quello c'è un vero DS a Napoli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Ieri alle 22:39)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uguale al 2012 quando potevamo aprire un ciclo lunghissimo ma quei criminali smantellarono la squadra.
> 
> Qui non l'hanno smantellata ma non l'hanno rinforzata quando bastavano pochi innesti mirati di qualità.


bravo, uguale.


----------



## Zenos (Ieri alle 22:40)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no no il napoli ha i conti a posto poche balle.
> comprano bene e stop..


Comprano e vendono bene. Quello che fa un bravo Ds.


----------



## Hellscream (Ieri alle 22:41)

Finita, possiamo festeggiare


----------



## JoKeR (Ieri alle 22:41)

dopo Udinese-Napoli 0-4 dello scorso settembre 2021 dissi che il Napoli già l’anno scorso avrebbe potuto vincere lo scudetto.
Quest’anno l’ho ridettò subito e ho scritto ad ottobre che la partita decisiva si è già giocata: Milan-Napoli 1-2.
Dovevamo rinforzarci, nello scontro diretto abbiamo anche giocato meglio.. ma il Napoli è oggettivamente più forte, con più qualità di noi… io tengo molti dei nostri nell’11 iniziale, ma o sono infortunati o comunque non ci sono ricambi in panchina.. 
avremmo dovuto rinforzarci sul serio.. avremmo potuto fare 45/46 punti nel girone di andata.. bella grazia ora farne 40, per cui complimenti al Napoli campione di Italia.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:42)

Vedere umiliati i ladri è comunque cosa buona e giusta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Ieri alle 22:42)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se il Napoli farà 100 punti cosa vuoi dirgli? Sta marciando ad un ritmo punti assurdo. Per stargli davanti dovevamo essere quasi a punteggio pieno...


dico che se loro ne fanno 100, noi che partivamo davanti ne dovevamo fare 101, perchè il livello del campionato è oltre al ridicolo.


----------



## Igniorante (Ieri alle 22:42)

Trash allegriano.
Squadra messa in campo malissimo, cambi inutili, oltre alla pochezza tecnica di fondo di un po' tutta la rosa a parte un paio di elementi.


----------



## Zenos (Ieri alle 22:43)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dico che se loro ne fanno 100, noi che partivamo davanti ne dovevamo fare 101, perchè il livello del campionato è oltre al ridicolo.


Non è facile rovinare quel tanto di buono che era stato fatto. Ci vuol davvero tanta ma tanta incompetenza.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 22:43)

Bremer e Danilo scarsi da paura,centrocampo penoso,attacco nullo.
Questa è la juve


----------



## enigmistic02 (Ieri alle 22:45)

Comunque il Milan a Napoli può andare anche a vincere. Il problema è che secondo me non faremo mai 8/10 punti in più della squadra vista stasera, da qui alla fine.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:46)




----------



## Igniorante (Ieri alle 22:46)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Io ancora ricordo i napoletani che volevano la testa del "pappone" su un palo al centro della città.



Schifosi e dalla memoria corta.
Ora tutti sul carro.
Solo schifo e sdegno per gente del genere.


----------



## danjr (Ieri alle 22:46)

Ma prima della partita lèggevo che se vinceva la Juve il campionato era finito… cosa sono questi musoni ora?


----------



## Solo (Ieri alle 22:47)

Anche con le 5 pere di questa sera la Juventus rimane la miglior difesa del campionato. 

Sono a - 10 dal Napoli.

È finita la storia degli scudetti che si vincono con la difesa...


----------



## danjr (Ieri alle 22:47)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non devo pensarci io. Per quello c'è un vero DS a Napoli.


Noi abbiamo Maldini che è pure meglio


----------



## willcoyote85 (Ieri alle 22:47)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> dopo Udinese-Napoli 0-4 dello scorso settembre 2021 dissi che il Napoli già l’anno scorso avrebbe potuto vincere lo scudetto.
> Quest’anno l’ho ridettò subito e ho scritto ad ottobre che la partita decisiva si è già giocata: Milan-Napoli 1-2.
> Dovevamo rinforzarci, nello scontro diretto abbiamo anche giocato meglio.. ma il Napoli è oggettivamente più forte, con più qualità di noi… io tengo molti dei nostri nell’11 iniziale, ma o sono infortunati o comunque non ci sono ricambi in panchina..
> avremmo dovuto rinforzarci sul serio.. avremmo potuto fare 45/46 punti nel girone di andata.. bella grazia ora farne 40, per cui complimenti al Napoli campione di Italia.


lo scoro anno li vedevo i favoriti, quest'anno non credevo ma han fatto un mercato impensabile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Ieri alle 22:48)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Comunque il Milan a Napoli può andare anche a vincere. Il problema è che secondo me non faremo mai 8/10 punti in più della squadra vista stasera, da qui alla fine.


Segnano di più, il problema è che noi stentiamo troppo con le piccole. Per me basterebbe un rinforzo vero a gennaio, ma un giocatore offensivo (centravanti possibilmente) che ti tolga le castagne dal fuoco, ma figuriamoci. Il nostro mercato si limita ai rinnovi… rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Tsitsipas (Ieri alle 22:48)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pescara- Juve 5-1 nel 93.
> 
> Ne servono altri per la storia, purtroppo il Napoli si è fermato.


C'è anche una Supercoppa
Napoli-Juventus 5-1


----------



## danjr (Ieri alle 22:49)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> dopo Udinese-Napoli 0-4 dello scorso settembre 2021 dissi che il Napoli già l’anno scorso avrebbe potuto vincere lo scudetto.
> Quest’anno l’ho ridettò subito e ho scritto ad ottobre che la partita decisiva si è già giocata: Milan-Napoli 1-2.
> Dovevamo rinforzarci, nello scontro diretto abbiamo anche giocato meglio.. ma il Napoli è oggettivamente più forte, con più qualità di noi… io tengo molti dei nostri nell’11 iniziale, ma o sono infortunati o comunque non ci sono ricambi in panchina..
> avremmo dovuto rinforzarci sul serio.. avremmo potuto fare 45/46 punti nel girone di andata.. bella grazia ora farne 40, per cui complimenti al Napoli campione di Italia.


secondo me il Napoli aveva una squadra più forte di noi anche lo scorso anno (infatti il monte ingaggi del Napoli era superiore, penso lo sia tuttora). Quella dello scorso anno del Milan è stato un’impresa epica… chi parla di possibilità di aprire un ciclo di calcio ne capisce davvero poco


----------



## danjr (Ieri alle 22:50)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non è facile rovinare quel tanto di buono che era stato fatto. Ci vuol davvero tanta ma tanta incompetenza


Ma se noi vinciamo le prossime due partite facciamo più punti dello scorso anno nel girone di andata, ma che ci possiamo fare?


----------



## Roten1896 (Ieri alle 22:51)

Mi sembra ovvio che la Juve è l'anti-napoli


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 22:52)

Solo ha scritto:


> Anche con le 5 pere di questa sera la Juventus rimane la miglior difesa del campionato.
> 
> Sono a - 10 dal Napoli.
> 
> È finita la storia degli scudetti che si vincono con la difesa...


li hanno presi tutti stasera quelli che non hanno preso precedentemente


----------



## willcoyote85 (Ieri alle 22:52)

Solo ha scritto:


> Anche con le 5 pere di questa sera la Juventus rimane la miglior difesa del campionato.
> 
> Sono a - 10 dal Napoli.
> 
> È finita la storia degli scudetti che si vincono con la difesa...


ma è matematica, è più importante prenderne uno in meno che farne uno in più.


----------



## JoKeR (Ieri alle 22:54)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo scoro anno li vedevo i favoriti, quest'anno non credevo ma han fatto un mercato impensabile.


Io ho tantissimi amici di Napoli città perché avendo origini campane li ho conosciuti in villeggiatura a Paestum..
In estate gli dissi che essersi liberati di Ruiz Mertens e sopratutto mattonella Insigne era stata una gran cosa..
Loro erano disperati, ma io gli scrissi che l’unica incognita era Kk.
Anche con Gattuso il Napoli aveva una signora squadra per questa serie A.. voi forse non ricordate ma il Sig. Gattuso non fece mai giocare Rahmani, che l’anno prima fece benissimo, salvo buttarlo nella
mischia a Udine dove fece una cappella.. invece Spalletti ha capito subito che Rahmani doveva diventare addirittura il titolare indiscusso (pur non essendo un fenomeno).
Quello che voglio dire è che dal 2020-2021 La Rosa del Napoli è qualitativamente top per questa serie A, a maggior ragione quest’anno.
A me non piace Politano per carità di Dio, ma loro hanno una batteria di attaccanti/trq che fanno una cosa che i nostri non fanno: segnano.. e ne hanno tanti…
Quest’anno l’unica incognita vera era kk e un po’ il portiere, ma meret non è mica scarso…
Ripeto per questa A il Napoli ha tutto, anche il bomber giovane, veloce e feroce di razza.. che noi non abbiamo..


----------



## Franco (Ieri alle 22:54)

Bremer ha dei limiti tecnici clamorosi. Può andar bene nel Torino con la squadra chiusa e lui a spazzare. Ma in una squadra che deve fare la partita è improponibile.


----------



## Zenos (Ieri alle 22:55)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma se noi vinciamo le prossime due partite facciamo più punti dello scorso anno nel girone di andata, ma che ci possiamo fare?


Che ci possiamo fare?Campioni d'Italia,dovevano aprire un ciclo, Sassuolo,Torino, Cremonese e Roma dovevamo mangiarceli a colazione. E con Kessie ed un centravanti c'è la giocavamo sul serio con il Napoli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Ieri alle 22:55)

danjr ha scritto:


> secondo me il Napoli aveva una squadra più forte di noi anche lo scorso anno (infatti il monte ingaggi del Napoli era superiore, penso lo sia tuttora). Quella dello scorso anno del Milan è stato un’impresa epica… chi parla di possibilità di aprire un ciclo di calcio ne capisce davvero poco


Balle… il Napoli l’anno scorso ha fatto 79 punti… se dovesse farne 95-97 non si spiegherebbe se non con una campagna acquisti nettamente migliore della nostra, a saldo zero…
Proprio non gliela fate ad ammettere che Maldini ha fatto schifo e non è riuscito a migliorare la rosa con risorse maggiori.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 22:55)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra ovvio che la Juve è l'anti- calcio napoli


----------



## SoloMVB (Ieri alle 22:58)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Balle… il Napoli l’anno scorso ha fatto 79 punti… se dovesse farne 95-97 non si spiegherebbe se non con una campagna acquisti nettamente migliore della nostra, a saldo zero…
> Proprio non gliela fate ad ammettere che Maldini ha fatto schifo e non è riuscito a migliorare la rosa con risorse maggiori.


E ti sorprendi?C'è gente che si farebbe anche la B pur di avere il garante in tribuna.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Ieri alle 23:01)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io ho tantissimi amici di Napoli città perché avendo origini campane li ho conosciuti in villeggiatura a Paestum..
> In estate gli dissi che essersi liberati di Ruiz Mertens e sopratutto mattonella Insigne era stata una gran cosa..
> Loro erano disperati, ma io gli scrissi che l’unica incognita era Kk.
> Anche con Gattuso il Napoli aveva una signora squadra per questa serie A.. voi forse non ricordate ma il Sig. Gattuso non fece mai giocare Rahmani, che l’anno prima fece benissimo, salvo buttarlo nella
> ...


anche per me han fatto il colpaccio a sbarazzarsi di insigne e co. tutta gente lenta, ferma, da palla sui piedi.
però senza kulibaly pensavo perdessero tanto.
certo lo han sostituito con 5 giocatori dall'utile al fenomenale...


----------



## sunburn (Ieri alle 23:11)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un pari sarebbe ottimo ma - per me - se vincessero i ladri sarebbe molto meglio.


Blue71 is on fire


----------



## Manue (Ieri alle 23:13)

Diciamo che a Cremona il Milan doveva vincere anche senza campagna acquisti, che con la Roma era vinta e sono stati polli, che a Torino abbiamo perso perché noi col Torino facciamo sempre ridere… 
Col Napoli l’abbiamo vista tutti .
Penso che fondamentalmente la differenza è nella situazione anche infermieristica che loro non hanno avuto …
Poi, 
Che a livello logico i campioni d’Italia dovrebbero migliorarsi e non peggiorare, io lo penso. 
che ad oggi hanno sbagliato campagna acquisti, anche.
A noi serviva gente pronta oggi, per vincere, non l’ennesima da aspettare…

ma temo che pronti oggi non rientrino nelle caratteristiche imposte, e a parte Theo, nn sono capaci a prender un giovane pronto. 
per questo sono da cambiare i ds?
No, 
ricordo che il Napoli negli ultimi 3 anni è sempre arrivato dietro noi, quest’anno hanno cambiato dirigenti?


----------



## unbreakable (Ieri alle 23:14)

Ammetto che un 51 ai gobbi mi fa godere anche se non tifo napoli ovviamente..
Napoli ha vinto meritatamente poi tra Argentina che vince mondiale probabilmente è arrivato il loro momento..
Non ho nulla da dire sul campionato già pensavo che fosse complicato rivincere e loro vanno a mille e noi abbiamo molti più impegni dello scorso anno dove avevamo solo il campionato e con molti più infortuni e meno certezze..
Io dico cerchiamo di vincere sta Supercoppa visto che in coppetta Italia che non vinciamo da 20 anni anche quest'anno siamo usciti..non voglio essere troppo critico..però se perdiamo in supercoppa la stagione rischia veramente di diventare pessima..
Anche perché psicologicamente non mi sembrano sul pezzo


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 23:14)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Blue71 is on fire



Io ci provo sempre


----------



## JoKeR (Ieri alle 23:14)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche per me han fatto il colpaccio a sbarazzarsi di insigne e co. tutta gente lenta, ferma, da palla sui piedi.
> però senza kulibaly pensavo perdessero tanto.
> certo lo han sostituito con 5 giocatori dall'utile al fenomenale...


Appunto Willy.. si sono sbarazzati di gente che pur avendo qualche potenzialità non li ha fatti vincere.. l’anno scorso il Napoli partì esattamente come quest’anno ma si sciolse dopo Inter-Napoli 3-2 del 21 novembre 2021… da allora fece solo tre partite buone in croce.. perché gli Insigne i Ruiz e i Mertens erano ormai a fine corsa.. 
Io pensavo che con kk perdessero tanto ma se vogliamo fargli le pulci in effetti hanno perso, perché la fase difensiva non è eccellente.. prendono comunque molti gol e sono stati spesso fortunati (l’Inter poteva fargliene 5 e pure noi)… ma è la fase offensiva che è straripante.. potranno anche crollare ma hanno preso 4 giocatori che gli mantengono i ritmi sempre alti, persino lo stesso Dombele finora è stato utile anche se usato pochino… non so se reggeranno i ritmi fino alla fine ma hanno fatto esattamente quello che noi non facciamo mai: sostituire i giocatori con altri nello stesso ruolo!!! E tranne Kim gli altri che hanno preso sono meglio dei partenti!
Kvara meglio di Insigne
Oliveira meglio di Ghoulam
Ndombele meglio dell’ultimo Ruiz
Raspadori meglio dell’ultimo Mertens
Simeone meglio di Petagna
L’upgrade per chi vede calcio era evidente!!
Non così evidente da 50 punti in un girone ma da 45/46 certamente..,
Non sono fenomeni singolarmente ad oggi, ma hanno collettivo e gol nelle gambe!!
E noi invece giriamo con Messias…..Krunic….


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 23:24)

Spalletti ha detto che domani si allenano, non dà un giorno libero neanche dopo un 5-1 alla juve..


----------



## danjr (Ieri alle 23:36)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che ci possiamo fare?Campioni d'Italia,dovevano aprire un ciclo, Sassuolo,Torino, Cremonese e Roma dovevamo mangiarceli a colazione. E con Kessie ed un centravanti c'è la giocavamo sul serio con il Napoli.


Si certo con kessie… ma dai


----------



## danjr (Ieri alle 23:37)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Balle… il Napoli l’anno scorso ha fatto 79 punti… se dovesse farne 95-97 non si spiegherebbe se non con una campagna acquisti nettamente migliore della nostra, a saldo zero…
> Proprio non gliela fate ad ammettere che Maldini ha fatto schifo e non è riuscito a migliorare la rosa con risorse maggiori.


Maldini è un grande


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Ieri alle 23:39)

danjr ha scritto:


> Maldini è un grande


Un grande ex giocatore, da dirigente gli darei il cappello d’asino…


----------



## Andris (Ieri alle 23:41)

Danilo meglio di Allegri nelle interviste...


----------



## TheKombo (Ieri alle 23:41)

Solo chi non aveva visto giocare la Juve nelle ultime partite, poteva pensare ci fosse partita.
Complimenti al Napoli, squadra "in missione" se ce n'è una.
Noto con "piacere" che anche in questo topic l'argomento è Maldini e il mercato del Milan


----------



## Roten1896 (Oggi alle 00:01)

Se Maldini fosse un bravo dirigente, il Napoli non avrebbe mai battuto la Juve 5-1
Ragionamenti che filano 

A parte questo, il Napoli stramerita di vincere il campionato, complimenti, dopo aver passato 12 anni a provarci e lottare in alto senza mai arrivare. 

Il Milan in 3 anni è passato da anni di sesti-settimi (o peggio) a vincere lo scudetto in 2 anni e mezzo. Se facciamo 10 campionati di vertice come il Napoli sono sicuro che ne vinciamo più di uno. Il nostro lavoro emergerà nel lungo termine. Poi esistono le avversarie. Che non è facile aprire un ciclo lo ha dimostrato l'Inter che sembra potesse fare man bassa di scudetti dopo la caduta della Juve.


----------



## sampapot (Oggi alle 00:18)

boia che pagata!!! io non l'ho vista, ma il risultato parla da sè...certo che con Osimhen e Anguissa (o Lobotka), sarei molto più tranquillo...senza considerare il loro parco attaccanti


----------



## Dexter (Oggi alle 00:50)

Quindi dopo una pandemia ed una terza guerra mondiale sfiorata, mi toccherà assistere al Napoli che vince lo scudetto. Che vita


----------



## pazzomania (Oggi alle 00:56)

5 a 1 ???

Ahahahah 

Per gli esperti del forum, non è che a Napoli hanno ingaggiato il bibitaro dell' Atalanta?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Oggi alle 00:59)

*Basta parlare di Maldini, un'ossessione, e tornate a parlare della partita.

E la "caccia al troll" la facciamo solo noi. Se volete partecipare lo fate solo con le segnalazioni.*


----------



## bmb (Oggi alle 07:41)

Il risultato non mi stupisce. Ciò che mi stupisce è come la Juve sia riuscita a fare 7 vittorie consecutive. Sono peggio di Roma e Lazio questi.


----------



## Mika (Oggi alle 07:42)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dico che se loro ne fanno 100, noi che partivamo davanti ne dovevamo fare 101, perchè il livello del campionato è oltre al ridicolo.


Qui mi sa che si sta sopravvalutando troppo la nostra rosa: non abbiamo una rosa da 100 punti. Non siamo alla Playstation.


----------



## Andreas89 (Oggi alle 08:01)

Il Napoli fa un altro sport. Poco da fare. Complimenti a dirigenza e proprietà partenopea.


----------



## diavoloINme (Oggi alle 08:24)

Non riesco a gioire per questo risultato, anche se vedo molti rossoneri godere.


----------



## diavoloINme (Oggi alle 08:32)

Io non credo il napoli lo scudetto lo abbia già vinto perchè a un certo punto della stagione ci saranno i fantasmi della mente da affrontare.
Già ieri ho viso commettere errori ai difensori del napoli che non avevano mai commesso fino ad oggi.

Certo, hanno un vantaggio importante ma ancora è presto.
Che la juve giocasse da cani era risaputo ma temo allegri abbia sbagliato a cambiare la formazione.
Per il suo non calcio di maria e chiesa assieme a milik è troppo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (Oggi alle 08:38)

Un Napoli che gioca cosí e che ha i punti che ha, inizia a portare le tre grandi del nord che la loro corsa é contro Lazio, Roma e Atalanta.

Ancora piú sanguinoso il gol al 93esimo settimana scorsa.

Comunque non resta che fare il proprio, chiudere oltre gli 85 punti. Se il Napoli nelle 20 partite che gli rimangono ne fará piú di 40 lo applaudiremo.

Per ora meritano senza se e senza ma.

La Juve ha dato altra dimostrazione di essere miracolata.


----------



## Miro (Oggi alle 08:41)

Penso che a questo punto lo possano perdere solo loro. Va bene che noi l'anno scorso eravamo più o meno nella stessa situazione, ma quest'anno vedo che a parte le lacune trascinate dal non mercato, ci manca proprio quella voglia e quel traino psicologico che c'era l'anno scorso.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (Oggi alle 09:19)

Il Napoli ha una qualità che noi ci sogniamo


----------



## sunburn (Oggi alle 09:46)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si certo con kessie… ma dai


Tra l’altro vincendo quelle quattro avremmo una media da 103 punti. In pratica o si eguaglia il record di punti nella storia della serie A o si è delle pippe. 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## diavoloINme (Oggi alle 10:13)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Il Napoli ha una qualità che noi ci sogniamo


Rispetto a noi oggi hanno più pulizia in mezzo al campo e infatti la palla vola.
Grosso modo poi siamo là, con alcune eccellenze nostre che loro non hanno e viceversa.

La vera discriminante secondo me oggi è la fame : loro ne hanno di più.


----------



## Stex (Oggi alle 10:17)

off topic: ma l'inchiesta juve plusvalenze ecc... è già finita? non ne parla più nessuno


----------



## Roten1896 (Oggi alle 10:24)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 5 a 1 ???
> 
> Ahahahah
> 
> Per gli esperti del forum, non è che a Napoli hanno ingaggiato il bibitaro dell' Atalanta?



Magari è semplicemente merito di Maradona, così come per la coppa del mondo di Messi. A volte il destino...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Oggi alle 10:28)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Rispetto a noi oggi hanno più pulizia in mezzo al campo e infatti la palla vola.
> Grosso modo poi siamo là, con alcune eccellenze nostre che loro non hanno e viceversa.
> 
> La vera discriminante secondo me oggi è la fame : loro ne hanno di più.


Hanno maggiore qualità davanti… da noi bisogna capire che occorre incentrare un paio di campagne acquisti esclusivamente su quel fattore. Se andiamo a cercare giocatori che non sanno dare del tu al pallone dimostriamo per l’ennesima volta di non aver capito niente delle problematiche della squadra.
Con del buono scouting si possono individuare giocatori con determinate caratteristiche che possono andar bene per noi. Per esempio in mezzo serve gente dinamica, che sappia far girare palla velocemente (Alex Scott del Bristol secondo me è al livello o persino meglio di Barella) mentre in attacco serve un attaccante completo, molto forte tecnicamente e fisicamente, abile nello stretto, a proteggere palla e nel dribbling (Vitor Oliveira del Braga detto Vitinha può rispondere a questo identikit).
Il Napoli ha pescato quei giocatori in modo attento, noi dobbiamo fare altrettanto visto che le risorse non sono illimitate.


----------



## jacky (Oggi alle 10:30)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Rispetto a noi oggi hanno più pulizia in mezzo al campo e infatti la palla vola.
> Grosso modo poi siamo là, con alcune eccellenze nostre che loro non hanno e viceversa.
> 
> La vera discriminante secondo me oggi è la fame : loro ne hanno di più.


Concordo, anche il manico è parecchio diverso.
Se negli ultimi anni hanno vinto Milan e Inter che nell'ultimo decennio han fatto pena, bisogna essere sportivi e dire che il Napoli almeno 1 se lo merita.


----------



## Stex (Oggi alle 10:57)

jacky ha scritto:


> Concordo, anche il manico è parecchio diverso.
> Se negli ultimi anni hanno vinto Milan e Inter che nell'ultimo decennio han fatto pena, bisogna essere sportivi e dire che il Napoli almeno 1 se lo merita.



se lo vince il napoli non mi darebbe fastidio piu di tanto. piuttosto di ladri e cartonati...

poi se anche in inghilterra lo ha vinto il leicester....


----------



## sunburn (Oggi alle 11:02)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Rispetto a noi oggi hanno più pulizia in mezzo al campo e infatti la palla vola.
> Grosso modo poi siamo là, con alcune eccellenze nostre che loro non hanno e viceversa.
> 
> La vera discriminante secondo me oggi è la fame : loro ne hanno di più.


Fame e tutto un insieme di altre cose. Stanno facendo un percorso da favola. Basti pensare che a oggi hanno una media punti praticamente identica alla miglior media punti tenuta dal Bayern Monaco negli ultimi 10 anni. E i tedeschi giocavano praticamente contro nessuno.
A me brucerebbe tantissimo arrivare dietro di loro ma, qualora andassero avanti così, da sportivo non potrei far altro che togliermi il cappello.


----------



## diavoloINme (Oggi alle 11:15)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hanno maggiore qualità davanti… da noi bisogna capire che occorre incentrare un paio di campagne acquisti esclusivamente su quel fattore. Se andiamo a cercare giocatori che non sanno dare del tu al pallone dimostriamo per l’ennesima volta di non aver capito niente delle problematiche della squadra.
> Con del buono scouting si possono individuare giocatori con determinate caratteristiche che possono andar bene per noi. Per esempio in mezzo serve gente dinamica, che sappia far girare palla velocemente (Alex Scott del Bristol secondo me è al livello o persino meglio di Barella) mentre in attacco serve un attaccante completo, molto forte tecnicamente e fisicamente, abile nello stretto, a proteggere palla e nel dribbling (Vitor Oliveira del Braga detto Vitinha può rispondere a questo identikit).
> Il Napoli ha pescato quei giocatori in modo attento, noi dobbiamo fare altrettanto visto che le risorse non sono illimitate.


Vediamo che succede quando il pallone peserà un macigno.
Ad oggi siamo ancora alla fase leggerezza.

Io non ne sono ancora del tutto certo sono in grado di vincere i milan-fiorentina 1-0 come abbiamo fatto noi o i milan-atalanta o lazio-milan.
Oggi sembrano di un'altra categoria ma vanno pure al triplo....

E per la prima volta dietro li ho visti sbagliare.


----------



## jacky (Oggi alle 11:19)

Purtroppo giochiamo anche in dei campionati in cui dalla 25 esima in avanti molte squadre calano le braghe...


----------



## diavoloINme (Oggi alle 11:42)

Avete visto quando osimhen ha messo ko locatelli ?
Movimento involontario assolutamente ma il napoletano non è nuovo a questi movimenti ingiustificati da tarantolato.

Qualche partita fa per un gesto simile il nostro giroud è stato incredibilmente ammonito.


----------



## Davidoff (Oggi alle 11:45)

Hanno vinto fregandoci la partita di San Siro, psicologicamente loro volano e noi siamo crollati del tutto. Aggiungiamo che a centrocampo e in attacco loro hanno molta più qualità e scelta di noi et voilà, si spiega il distacco. Oltretutto il Milan dello scorso anno ha vinto col cuore e la fame ma non siamo una squadra dominante stile prima Juve di Allegri, non vinciamo per inerzia, avremmo potuto solo con acquisti azzeccati ma per ora campagna acquisti disastrosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Oggi alle 11:45)

Mika ha scritto:


> Qui mi sa che si sta sopravvalutando troppo la nostra rosa: non abbiamo una rosa da 100 punti. Non siamo alla Playstation.


ma io non ho assolutamente detto questo amico....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Oggi alle 11:47)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vediamo che succede quando il pallone peserà un macigno.
> Ad oggi siamo ancora alla fase leggerezza.
> 
> Io non ne sono ancora del tutto certo sono in grado di vincere i milan-fiorentina 1-0 come abbiamo fatto noi o i milan-atalanta o lazio-milan.
> ...


Zielinski, Kvara, Osimhen: questi tre davanti hanno un peso specifico che si fa sentire in serie A. In più aggiungici un set di giocatori che danno un certo contributo quando chiamati in causa come Raspadori, come Simeone e potrei andare avanti. Simeone ha iniziato a trovare il gol con una certa continuità, non sarà un campione ma meglio di Origi lo è.
Ipotizzando che girino a 50 punti, dovrebbero fare un girone di ritorno da 36 punti per perderlo lo scudetto. 
Più che il Napoli a me poi preoccupa il Milan, questo Milan non è squadra tale da superare i 90 punti. 
Le lacune nostre son sempre lí: ancestrali, imperturbabili, ineluttabili. Mettiamoci il cuore in pace che o si fa dello scouting o non arriva nessuno, non si può andare avanti coi Messias e gli Origi.


----------



## diavoloINme (Oggi alle 11:48)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Zielinski, Kvara, Osimhen: questi tre davanti hanno un peso specifico che si fa sentire in serie A. In più aggiungici un set di giocatori che danno un certo contributo quando chiamati in causa come Raspadori, come Simeone e potrei andare avanti. Simeone ha iniziato a trovare il gol con una certa continuità, non sarà un campione ma meglio di Origi lo è.
> Ipotizzando che girino a 50 punti, dovrebbero fare un girone di ritorno da 36 punti per perderlo lo scudetto.
> Più che il Napoli a me poi preoccupa il Milan, questo Milan non è squadra tale da superare i 90 punti.
> Le lacune nostre son sempre lí: ancestrali, imperturbabili, ineluttabili. Mettiamoci il cuore in pace che o si fa dello scouting o non arriva nessuno, non si può andare avanti coi Messias e gli Origi.


Simeone meglio di origi no dai, ti prego.
Dimmi che è un rottame e ci sto ma simeone è un mediocre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Oggi alle 11:49)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non credo il napoli lo scudetto lo abbia già vinto perchè a un certo punto della stagione ci saranno i fantasmi della mente da affrontare.
> Già ieri ho viso commettere errori ai difensori del napoli che non avevano mai commesso fino ad oggi.
> 
> Certo, hanno un vantaggio importante ma ancora è presto.
> ...


non è "il suo calcio", è "il calcio".
se ne vinci 7 con dei primavera senza prender gol significa che culo o no, l'allenatore ha trovato un equilibrio fantastico.
se d'improvviso ne prendi 5 mettendo gente nuova significa che questi fenomeni non hanno fatto tatticamente quello che dovevano fare.


----------



## diavoloINme (Oggi alle 11:50)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è "il suo calcio", è "il calcio".
> se ne vinci 7 con dei primavera senza prender gol significa che culo o no, l'allenatore ha trovato un equilibrio fantastico.
> se d'improvviso ne prendi 5 mettendo gente nuova significa che questi fenomeni non hanno fatto tatticamente quello che dovevano fare.


Infatti secondo me allegri si sta mangiando le mani per essersi snaturato.
napoli-juve avrebbe voluto giocarla con miretti per di maria e un mediano in più per chiesa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Oggi alle 11:52)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Simeone meglio di origi no dai, ti prego.


Oggi sí, mi spiace... Origi quando li ha mai fatti 16 gol in un campionato? 
Mi starà anche sulle scatole Simeone ma l'anno scorso 17 gol e 6 assist in campionato. Quest'anno 4 gol in 5 partite in Champions, 2 gol in campionato (un gol ogni 145').
Origi? Le statistiche contano per un attaccante.


----------



## diavoloINme (Oggi alle 11:59)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Oggi sí, mi spiace... Origi quando li ha mai fatti 16 gol in un campionato?
> Mi starà anche sulle scatole Simeone ma l'anno scorso 17 gol e 6 assist in campionato. Quest'anno 4 gol in 5 partite in Champions, 2 gol in campionato (un gol ogni 145').
> Origi? Le statistiche contano per un attaccante.


Statistiche o non statistiche io simeone al milan non lo vorrei, come non vorrei raspadori.
Vedi, per il campionato italiano è un momento particolare : mai come in questo periodo storico si osserva infatti un buco laddove prima vi era un padrone e ci sta anche che il napoli si sia inserito.

Sta dilagando un pò tra tutti poi il pensiero che forse far vincere il napoli sia il male minore e io su questo aspetto ci sbatto la testa da mesi!!!
Non giorni ma mesi.
Occhio che se juve e inter non possono metter le mani sul titolo tifano napoli e vedo anche molti milanisti ragionano cosi.

Io no, per me oggi il napoli è il nemico laddove ieri lo era l'inter anzichè la juve.
La guerra si fa alla prima della classe e invece in troppi stanno stendendo il tappeto rosso.
Naturalmente parlo di potere e peso politico in figc e lega, con le grandi difficoltà di juve e inter si è aperto un solco per il napoli.

Io spero il napoli crolli perchè rivoglio lo scudetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Oggi alle 12:07)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Statistiche o non statistiche io simeone al milan non lo vorrei, come non vorrei raspadori.
> Vedi, per il campionato italiano è un momento particolare : mai come in questo periodo storico si osserva infatti un buco laddove prima vi era un padrone e ci sta anche che il napoli si sia inserito.
> 
> Sta dilagando un pò tra tutti poi il pensiero che forse far vincere il napoli sia il male minore e io su questo aspetto ci sbatto la testa da mesi!!!
> ...


Io amico ti capisco. Ma guardiamo cosa è il Milan e cosa rappresenta.
Per me il DNA del Milan è quello di una squadra che vince convincendo, che lo fa sul campo per meriti propri e perché ha un organico più competitivo e una identità che lo identifichi in modo univoco. Oggi il Milan non sta meritando di essere in vetta. Oltretutto a me sinceramente sperare nei crolli degli altri non piace granché, come ho già detto il problema è che le proprietà e i dirigenti dopo uno scudetto si siedono sugli allori. Comunicano all'ambiente l'idea che al Milan basti vincere uno scudetto sporadicamente, ogni 10 o 15 anni... Se per prima la proprietà non ha la determinazione di voler vincere, l'ambiente e anche di riflesso i giocatori finiscono per accontentarsi. 
Io per esempio non sono contento del rendimento di alcuni dei nostri, per esempio Theo non è al livello dello scorso anno, idem Tomori e Kalulu. 
Io sono legato al Milan di Sacchi e Capello dove c'era la volontà e la consapevolezza di vincere tutte le partite e di essere più forti degli altri. E auspico che possiamo tornare a quei livelli.


----------



## diavoloINme (Oggi alle 12:19)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io amico ti capisco. Ma guardiamo cosa è il Milan e cosa rappresenta.
> Per me il DNA del Milan è quello di una squadra che vince convincendo, che lo fa sul campo per meriti propri e perché ha un organico più competitivo e una identità che lo identifichi in modo univoco. Oggi il Milan non sta meritando di essere in vetta. Oltretutto a me sinceramente sperare nei crolli degli altri non piace granché, come ho già detto il problema è che le proprietà e i dirigenti dopo uno scudetto si siedono sugli allori. Comunicano all'ambiente l'idea che al Milan basti vincere uno scudetto sporadicamente, ogni 10 o 15 anni... Se per prima la proprietà non ha la determinazione di voler vincere, l'ambiente e anche di riflesso i giocatori finiscono per accontentarsi.
> Io per esempio non sono contento del rendimento di alcuni dei nostri, per esempio Theo non è al livello dello scorso anno, idem Tomori e Kalulu.
> Io sono legato al Milan di Sacchi e Capello dove c'era la volontà e la consapevolezza di vincere tutte le partite e di essere più forti degli altri. E auspico che possiamo tornare a quei livelli.


Io lo sapevo che non sarebbe stato un anno facile e si evince dal fatto che non abbiamo gli spazi che avevamo lo scorso anno.
Non è mai facile confermarsi.
Era comodo giocare da sottovalutati, è difficilissimo giocare da campioni in carica.

A me la squadra nel complesso non dispiace nemmeno anche se abbiamo lacune, la più grave per me è in mezzo al campo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Oggi alle 12:22)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io lo sapevo che non sarebbe stato un anno facile e si evince dal fatto che non abbiamo gli spazi che avevamo lo scorso anno.
> Non è mai facile confermarsi.
> Era comodo giocare da sottovalutati, è difficilissimo giocare da campioni in carica.
> 
> A me la squadra nel complesso non dispiace nemmeno anche se abbiamo lacune, la più grave per me è in mezzo al campo.


Per me la lacuna si chiama qualità. Serve aumentare il tasso tecnico dal centrocampo in su. I ruoli possono deciderli come vogliono, fatta eccezione l'esterno sinistro siamo facilmente migliorabili ovunque: serve un altro centrocampista di qualità, un'ala destra, un attaccante e sulla trequarti dipenderà da CDK e dalla sua evoluzione.


----------



## diavoloINme (Oggi alle 12:29)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me la lacuna si chiama qualità. Serve aumentare il tasso tecnico dal centrocampo in su. I ruoli possono deciderli come vogliono, fatta eccezione l'esterno sinistro siamo facilmente migliorabili ovunque: serve un altro centrocampista di qualità, un'ala destra, un attaccante e sulla trequarti dipenderà da CDK e dalla sua evoluzione.


Vediamo di vincere oggi e poi pensiamo a mercoledi.
Per me possiamo ancora tornare su, non è finita.
A salerno abbiamo giocato benissimo e la roma è stata annichilita fino all'85'.
Non dobbiamo essere distruttivi nei giudizi.

Qualcosa abbiamo sbagliato, tanto abbiamo perso ma abbiamo anche tante assenze.
Stiamo regalando troppo alla concorrenza in termini di indisponibilità.
Dobbiamo compattarci.
io ho solo la paura che i nostri abbiano meno fame ma non cambierei il mio milan col napoli.
Mai.


----------



## Goro (Oggi alle 12:33)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me la lacuna si chiama qualità. Serve aumentare il tasso tecnico dal centrocampo in su. I ruoli possono deciderli come vogliono, fatta eccezione l'esterno sinistro siamo facilmente migliorabili ovunque: serve un altro centrocampista di qualità, un'ala destra, un attaccante e sulla trequarti dipenderà da CDK e dalla sua evoluzione.



Concordo, infatti davanti serve gente solida, con freddezza e cinismo, da buoni numeri reali. La stessa Juve facendo il calcolo dei gol potenziali dei propri attaccanti in estate si capiva che avrebbe avuto difficoltà, così come si calcolava qui ai tempi di Kalinic e Cutrone. Se i gol in canna non ci sono, si vede facilmente dai numeri pregressi. Poteva salvarci solo CDK e l’idea di fondo di mettere un trequartista-punta con qualità, gol e assist in canna era anche giusta, solo che il salto e l’aspetto caratteriale finora ci hanno affossato. Però rischiare con lui è sempre più comprensibile di una conferma di Messias o Saelemakers.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Oggi alle 12:37)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vediamo di vincere oggi e poi pensiamo a mercoledi.
> Per me possiamo ancora tornare su, non è finita.
> A salerno abbiamo giocato benissimo e la roma è stata annichilita fino all'85'.
> Non dobbiamo essere distruttivi nei giudizi.
> ...


Sul fatto di cambiare il Milan col Napoli è un altro discorso. Ad alcuni giocatori ci sono anche affezionato, quindi non è questo il punto. Ti dico che secondo me sono in vetta meritatamente ad oggi e hanno avuto anche loro i loro infortuni... Kvara ha perso diverse partite, come lo stesso Osimhen. Poi purtroppo se vai ad acquistare giocatori che sono injury prone non si può neanche parlare di sfortuna.
Il nostro problema è la fatica a trovare la via del gol e questo è un problema che con la compattezza non si risolve.


----------



## diavoloINme (Oggi alle 12:41)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sul fatto di cambiare il Milan col Napoli è un altro discorso. Ad alcuni giocatori ci sono anche affezionato, quindi non è questo il punto. Ti dico che secondo me sono in vetta meritatamente ad oggi e hanno avuto anche loro i loro infortuni... Kvara ha perso diverse partite, come lo stesso Osimhen. Poi purtroppo se vai ad acquistare giocatori che sono injury prone non si può neanche parlare di sfortuna.
> Il nostro problema è la fatica a trovare la via del gol e questo è un problema che con la compattezza non si risolve.


Il problema 9 esiste ma è figlio della scelta di rinnovare ibra e giroud.
A quel punto hanno optato per un origi a zero.

A me questa soluzione ponte e cerotto è mai piaciuta .
Stanno procrastinando troppo il discorso centravanti.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oggi alle 12:53)

Se avessimo tutti i titolari sempre a disposizione e che giocano tutta la partita non mi sentirei inferiore al Napoli... 

Il problema è che non appena uno dei nostri ha il raffreddore entrano i dracula, i trunks, i tió, i sergino fake o i ciarls de katelaaaar... 

Guardate che panchina ha invece il Napoli... Fenomeni? No, ma buonissimi giocatori...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Oggi alle 13:43)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema 9 esiste ma è figlio della scelta di rinnovare ibra e giroud.
> A quel punto hanno optato per un origi a zero.
> 
> A me questa soluzione ponte e cerotto è mai piaciuta .
> Stanno procrastinando troppo il discorso centravanti.


Il Napoli come centravanti ha Osimhen. Il Milan 70 milioni per un attaccante non li spende. 
L'alternativa era un giocatore individuato dallo scouting. Lo stesso Osimhen qualche stagione fa era stato messo nel mirino quando giocava ancora in Belgio, lo avresti pagato una ventina di milioni. 
Scorsa estate Højlund, pagato 17 milioni. 
Il Milan deve trovare un giocatore in quella fascia di prezzo in qualche campionato meno blasonato e spendere una ventina di milioni. Così ne puoi venire fuori, con la competenza e le intuizioni. Io ho segnalato Vitinha del Braga, ma ce ne sono altri. 
In alternativa devi costruirtelo in casa il bomber, con il settore giovanile. Però anche lí vedo che si muove poco e niente, mentre in altri club hanno un sacco di talenti pronti a esplodere. Le accademie di Barcellona, PSG, City, United, Bayern sono vere e proprie fucine di talenti. Il Bayern ha speso quasi 30 milioni per un talento del Rennes e nelle giovanili dispone di un altro attaccante davvero interessante, Grant Leon Ranos di cui secondo me sentiremo presto parlare... 
L'altro giorno ho guardato la partita dello United, hanno comprato sí Antony e Sancho ma il giocatore che piú è balzato all'occhio è stato l'esterno sinistro offensivo delle giovanili Garnacho, che ha fatto letteralmente impazzire i difensori. 
Se non ci muoviamo anche noi sul settore giovanile sono dolori... Tutti i top club del mondo sono attentissimi e noi invece che tiriamo fuori? Pobega... Calabria... Dove vogliamo andare.


----------



## sunburn (Oggi alle 13:51)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io spero il napoli crolli perchè rivoglio lo scudetto.


A me non interessa che crolli. Se vinciamo oggi, mi basta che nelle 20 rimanenti loro facciano 52 punti e noi 60.


----------



## iceman. (Oggi alle 15:53)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Kim, Kvaratskhelia,Anguissa,Raspadori, Simeone,Ndombele.
> Questo un signor mercato. Di chi cerca di potenziare la squadra. Altro che Origi Messia e Peppino dest.


Origi e Dest sono imbrazzanti per quanto fanno schifo.


----------

